

What Is Intelligence? - sthomps
http://blog.sokanu.com/what-is-intelligence

======
hungh3
I like the formula suggested by Steve Pavlina
(<http://www.stevepavlina.com/>): Intelligence = Truth + Love + Power.

~~~
sthomps
Hmm, hadn't seen that before, thanks so much! I like how you can apply power
to many things, not just financial or status. Interesting perspective he has.

